# Einfache Server Frage



## Sunchezz (27. Apr 2011)

Halli hallo mal wieder,

ich habe eine w*****einlich ziemlich einfache Frage.

Ich habe mich noch nie intensiv mit Netzwerkprogrammierung auseinander gesetzt, und will daher für ein anstehendes Projekt wissen wie ich folgendes realisiere. Ich habe zwar auch schon viel gegoogelt, aber anscheinend hängt es da einfach an einem Verständnisproblem.

Ich möchte von einem beliebigen Rechner (mittels Programm) auf eine Server Applikation zugreifen.
Ich denke das schreiben des Servers und des Clients ist nicht das ding, da hab ich mich auch schon ein wenig eingelesen.
Meine Frage bezieht sich eher auf den Server im allgemeinen.
Kann man dort ein belibieges normales Java Programm zum laufen bringen, oder gibt es dafür Internetserverseitige vorraussetzungen?
Ich habe auch bei der Suche öfter die Begriffe Servlets und ServerPages gesehen, allerdings, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind das eher "Seitenapplikationen" die, in gewissem Maße auch für die Darstellung zuständig sind?
Und anscheinend benötigen diese Servlets und JSP's auch die Vorraussetzung beim Server das sie dort überhaupt aktzeptiert werden?

Kann ich daraus nun schließen das auf einem Server generell eine art von JRE zu finden sein muss damit irgendwas mit Java läuft? Wenn ja, wie heist das genau, und worauf muss ich da achten wenn ich jetzt den Server wechseln wollen würde damit mein Projekt funktioniert?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## homer65 (27. Apr 2011)

Jegliche Java Programme benötigen mindestens ein JRE. Servlets benötigen zusätzlich noch einen Servletcontainer wie z.B. Tomcat.


----------



## Sunchezz (27. Apr 2011)

Ja gut, das die generell eigentlich nen JRE brauchen da hätt ich ja auch selber drauf  kommen können.
Das ist ja das Prinzip -.-

Und was ist für mich die beste Variante wenn ich eigentlich überhaupt keine anzeige auf ner Webseite brauche?
Ist ja im Prinzip einfach Daten- und Anfragen verarbeitung!


----------



## Michael... (27. Apr 2011)

Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist für mich die beste Variante wenn ich eigentlich überhaupt keine anzeige auf ner Webseite brauche?
> Ist ja im Prinzip einfach Daten- und Anfragen verarbeitung!


Du benötigst einen Rechner auf dem die ServerSoftware laufen und zu dem sich potentielle Clients verbinden können.
Die Kommunikation kann dann z.B. ziemlich rudimentär via Sockets auf Basis von TCP oder UDP oder mittels Frameworks (z.B. Apache MINA, SIMON) realisiert werden.


----------



## homer65 (27. Apr 2011)

Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist für mich die beste Variante wenn ich eigentlich überhaupt keine anzeige auf ner Webseite brauche?



Das können wir nicht sagen, da wir deine Wunschanwendung nicht kennen.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Apr 2011)

Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist für mich die beste Variante wenn ich eigentlich überhaupt keine anzeige auf ner Webseite brauche?



Da die Anzahl an Servlet/ApplicationServer-Hostern sehr klein ist (und meist auch nicht ganz billig), bleibt eigentlich nur noch eins: Ein eigener Server. Entweder einen echten Root-Server, oder aber einen vRoot, also einen virtualisierten Root-Server (sind billiger und haben weniger ressourcen zur verfügung).

Kannst ja mal bei den großen Anbietern wie Hetzner, Server4You und Co. vorbeischauen. Die haben sowohl Root als auch vRoot im Angebot. 

Ein Hinweis aber noch: Die Server laufen in der Regel mit Linux. Windows-Server gibts auch, sind aber i.d.R. teurer. Egal ob du dich für Win oder lInux entscheidest: Du solltest dir bewusst sein dass so ein Server abgesichert und gepflegt werden muss. Denn sonst hast du schneller als du schauen kannst Einbrecher da die deinen Server für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen. Das fängt beim aufsetzen eines IRC Servers an, geht weiter mit illegalem Filesharing und hört bei KiPo auf... Und gerade bei letzterem hast du sehr schnell Besuch vom grün-weissen Verein. 
Also, Augen auf beim Server-kauf, ääähhh, mieten... 


- Alex


----------

